

Insecure coding in C (and C++) - kryptiskt
http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal/insecure-coding-in-c-and-c

======
psgbg
This talk and others
[http://vimeo.com/channels/ndc2014/97505677](http://vimeo.com/channels/ndc2014/97505677)

The author slideshare page
[http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal](http://www.slideshare.net/olvemaudal)

Please check "deep C" also.

